# Chris Berman Loses It....



## Steve (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Lee (Feb 1, 2008)

I saw this yesterday. It's a great tirade


----------



## El Caco (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## Lee (Feb 1, 2008)

"What the FUCK do they think I'm doing?!?!"


----------



## kung_fu (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 1, 2008)

i like how he seemings gets over it a bunch of times, and then keeps bringing it up again.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2008)

Man, how is it I never heard of this before? That's hilarious. I suspect there's always things like that going on at ESPN. Not many people know what goes on behind the scenes there, that is one of the most dysfunctional, fucked up media companies on Earth. Half the organization has been charged with sexual harassment (or so it seems), a lot of questionable firing/hiring, lots of bizarre racial bs, you name it.

Obviously they're hugely successful at what they do, and I enjoy watching, but there's some really shady characters at that company.

Actually though, from what I hear Chris Berman is one of the good guys there.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Feb 1, 2008)

That fucking rules!!!   Go Chris! That's a side of him I've never seen before.


----------



## Popsyche (Feb 1, 2008)

That is Awesome! I met the guy once. He's like 6'5" and very "busy".


----------



## Kevan (Feb 1, 2008)

Good thing he had that Coors Light handy!


----------



## Jason (Feb 3, 2008)

"We need to use the studio for 15 fucking minutes"


----------

